# REGEDIT error. Please help!



## thanveershaik (May 21, 2016)

When opened regedit through Run, it is displaying an error in a dialog box "The program cant start because ACLUI.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem. Please help me how to fix this.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy
2. You need to provide more information there is a folder on your desktop ACLUI on third row of icons
You also have on your desktop DLL Files fixer and PCFixKit
There is obviously some history to this
3. Please provide all relevant information of the background to this problem and what you have tried
4. Does the file actually exist in the windows folder system32 with the dll files - dynamic link library and when you right click it and click properties is there on previous versions - one found - it may be in backups, restore points etc.
5. Is Windows 10 the original OS on that Lenovo or an upgrade
6. Why may I ask are you trying to access regedit
Are there other problems that you have not told us about


----------



## thanveershaik (May 21, 2016)

1. Thanks
2. I have tried dll file fixer but no use. It's showing an error 'can't install files. Same with pc fixit. 
3. I have tried copying the aclui.dll file in the system32 by downloading from internet but the file already exists in the folder. 
4. The ACLUI.dll file exists in the system32 folder.
5. Yes, Windows 10 is original and it came along with my Lenovo Y500 laptop.
6. Ya, I tried to access regedit but it's showing this error upon opening 'regedit' through RUN.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

so have you tried this


> . Does the file actually exist in the windows folder system32 with the dll files - dynamic link library and when you right click it and click properties is there on previous versions - one found - it may be in backups, restore points etc.


go to the system32 folder right click that dll file and click properties
then on the tab previous versions see what is shown

and as I asked


> Why may I ask are you trying to access regedit
> Are there other problems that you have not told us about


Please be aware that obtaining dynamic link library files from the internet is always risky and is an absolute last resort


----------



## thanveershaik (May 21, 2016)

Ya,but when clicked on properties it is showing 'no previous versions available and why im trying to access regedit is to change language of gta5 through it(by watching a tutorial on youtube).but it doesnt matter about the game. I heard that registry directory is very important. '


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

The file exists (on my computers), in all of these places:










I think your best preliminary chance is to open a command prompt Admin and run
sfc /scannow.


----------



## thanveershaik (May 21, 2016)

davehc said:


> The file exists (on my computers), in all of these places:
> 
> View attachment 249107
> 
> ...


I did it but it is displaying the following ...


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

That should be sfc /scannow. Note the space. I don't think you have it in your picture?


----------



## thanveershaik (May 21, 2016)

davehc said:


> That should be sfc /scannow. Note the space. I don't think you have it in your picture?


oh 
alright...im trying now


----------



## thanveershaik (May 21, 2016)

davehc said:


> That should be sfc /scannow. Note the space. I don't think you have it in your picture?


now, i have given space. But the same error


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok. You have a bad HDD or a severe corruption in the OS somewhere.

But, try another approach.

Open the same command prompt, and this time type
*CHKDSK C: /R*

when it is complete, try the* sfc /scannow again.*


----------



## thanveershaik (May 21, 2016)

davehc said:


> Ok. You have a bad HDD or a severe corruption in the OS somewhere.
> 
> But, try another approach.
> 
> ...


ANOTHER ERROR


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Key Y as the message says and restart eg
Would you like to schedule this etc.


----------



## thanveershaik (May 21, 2016)

I have got to know that the antivirus software(McAfee) I'm using is responsible for deletion of the .dll file, since this antivirus virus software automatically deletes such type of files. There are people who got out of this and I have the solution now from them.

THANKS

REGARDS
Thanveer Shaik


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I know McAfee has had a few problems in various aspects of its use, but I have never heard of it deleting that particular dynamic link library file
either automatically or manually
McAfee is owned by Intel
http://uk.mcafeestore.com/
and I am sure they would welcome your report.
I am not, just for information purposes, a user of McAfee and never have been.

Also I am unable to see the connection between what you suggest and why the system file check would not run. IMHO you have something else wrong.


----------



## thanveershaik (May 21, 2016)

Then I think I should probably go for resetting my pc since there are many problems I'm facing.
????

And the people who faced similar problems about deletion of dll files suggested to add exception in the antivirus settings to not delete such type of files.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do not be annoyed please by the question
Is this a genuine version of GTA5 or a pirated torrented version


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

That I must agree with! But you appear to have solved the problem.


----------

